# why does he keep scratching his collar?



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

My boy still does this (17 months old)...usually guaranteed he'll scratch at it everytime he has it on....I always took it like if I were wearing a ball cap...my hair itches every now and then due to the hat i figure same thing with the collar...if anyone has a better idea speak up!!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker does this as well- he wears a flat collar with plastic buckle, and I can get 2 fingers under it. What type of collar is everyone else using?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Mine does the same ,and she is 2 year old.When she is out of leash is is fine.I am just telling her to quit,because she is really fine.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen has a prong and buckle when out where he could run off...Prong for obvious reasons, and buckle because it has a name and my phone number. He only scratches when the prong collar is on, not when it's just the buckle


----------



## Fransheska (Mar 9, 2008)

mine used to do this, i got leather collars and i got tags and they stopped. dont know which it was but i also thing the noise from the tags bothered them


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow does this too but only with the leash on.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I have flat nylon collars and mine have not scratched at them since they were first getting used to them as babies. I don't have them on them during the day. They hang on the back door and are put on them when they are out in the yard. They also have tags hanging on them.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow's is flat nylon and only wears hers when we go out.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker's collar is flat nylon, and he only does it when the leash is on. Perhaps a leather collar would be better, maybe the edge of the nylon collar is a bit irritating.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker is going to be six years old and still scratches at his. My two don't wear their collars often, but Shadow never scratches at it. Tucker will plop himself down and give a scratch or two.


----------

